
How Putin's cronies seized control of Russia's Facebook - lelf
http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/31/5363990/how-putins-cronies-seized-control-over-russias-facebook-pavel-durov-vk/
======
ash
Correct link: [http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/31/5363990/how-putins-
cronies...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/31/5363990/how-putins-cronies-
seized-control-over-russias-facebook-pavel-durov-vk)

(trailing slash breaks it)

